# Advertising/Product Photogrpahy



## Dovydas Arlauskas (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the forum world so if I step out of line let me know. An mature photographer currently studying at University Of East London. My main interest is in product, commercial and advertising photography which I got into quite recently. 

I would like to get some feedback on some of my latest work, anything from lighting tips to composition. Any criticisms I will take on board and hopefully that will help me to improve my skills. I'll share my tips and tricks as well which will hopefully help you guys.

I've attached a few images to this post so please comment and critique away.


----------



## cheung (Nov 18, 2014)

Very nice, just keep shooting!


----------



## waday (Nov 24, 2014)

I like them a lot! I've never tried product photography, but I always thought it'd be neat.

I have a few comments. (Well, comments from the consumer's perspective.)

Job_0136: I really, really like the concept of this. You're selling the pencil sharpener, right? It's not really clear what you're selling. I searched for the name at the top left of the image, but it doesn't look like they sell sharpeners or pencils of that kind? If I saw this in a magazine or online or something, I wouldn't take the extra time to actually search for what they sell.

Job_0062: I like the lighting, but I think a slightly larger DOF would have worked. Also, a bit more space at the bottom. It looks like the peanuts want to be part of the photograph, but are just barely making it in.

Spork2: I really like the positioning of the sporks, and I like the concept. However, there is too much negative space at top and bottom (unless you were going for this for a specific purpose). It's way too dark for my tastes. I'd almost like to see that lighting and setup with the beer. But, IMO, it's a bit too intimate for a spork.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 24, 2014)

i'm not a beer drinker but #2 makes me want to try it.  Nice photo.  The peanuts are a good addition that doesn't overpower the shot.

#1 - great artistic photo.  The dirty hands with graphite really make it look artistic.  Not sure what it's selling but as a general photo I like it.


----------

